# Can a simple question be answered?



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

What's the velvet lounge?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

bigmitch69 said:


> What's the velvet lounge?


It's a private sub-forum.

There are a fair few on UK-M. Some are publicly join-able, some are tied to specific usergroups, some are by invitation and some are run by coaches with paid access.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Lorian said:


> some are by invitation and some are run by coaches with paid access.


Jesus! Coaches, sub-forums, paid for access...this is intriguing!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

digitalis said:


> Jesus! Coaches, sub-forums, paid for access...this is intriguing!


No mate, the coaches pay for the sub forums not the members..


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

digitalis said:


> Jesus! Coaches, sub-forums, paid for access...this is intriguing!


It's really not as intriguing as it sounds. Over the years if people have wanted their own discussion area that wasn't related to body building we created it.

Most are dead now but I like to keep them for posterity.

The most active ones are primarily for coaches to chat with their clients (ie the paid ones).


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Lorian said:


> It's really not as intriguing as it sounds. Over the years if people have wanted their own discussion area that wasn't related to body building we created it.
> 
> *
> Most are dead now but I like to keep them for posterity. *
> ...


??? you keep their bodies?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone wanna join my avocados, bondage and midgets sex fetish private sub forum?

To apply just send an imaginative pic of yourself performing a bondage act with a midget and creatively including a bucket of avocados in the pic.

Am thinking @ewen will be up for this, and probably has such a pic to hand already


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> ??? you keep their bodies?


Darn, Lovelee, ya beat me to that one. :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Anyone wanna join my avocados, bondage and midgets sex fetish private sub forum?
> 
> To apply just send an imaginative pic of yourself performing a bondage act with a midget and creatively including a bucket of avocados in the pic.
> 
> Am thinking @ewen will be up for this, and probably has such a pic to hand already


Let me state quite publicly that l have no desire to join and will you STOP sending me invites, and how the fu*k you got @Tinytom to do that is TBH beyond me !


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

How's about we sack them all off and bring some sense back to the board.

Private forum area for gaming? What's that about?

Same with MA/PR - cause more grief than their worht IMO. If I want grot, i'll not come to a BB'ing forum.

Just my 2p.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dtlv said:


> Anyone wanna join my avocados, bondage and midgets sex fetish private sub forum?
> 
> To apply just send an imaginative pic of yourself performing a bondage act with a midget and creatively including a bucket of avocados in the pic.
> 
> Am thinking @ewen will be up for this, and probably has such a pic to hand already


Ewen may have the picture buys it's MY intellectual property.

And I paid for the avocados.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> How's about we sack them all off and bring some sense back to the board.
> 
> Private forum area for gaming? What's that about?
> 
> ...


You say that.

But have you seen some of the awesome filth in the MA?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> You say that.
> 
> But have you seen some of the awesome filth in the MA?


Haha, yes I have - fair point


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dtlv said:


> Anyone wanna join my avocados, bondage and midgets sex fetish private sub forum?
> 
> To apply just send an imaginative pic of yourself performing a bondage act with a midget and creatively including a bucket of avocados in the pic.
> 
> Am thinking @ewen will be up for this, and probably has such a pic to hand already


How do you always know what I get up to on a weekend


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> What's the velvet lounge?


I'm still waiting for the reply.

In fact I want to know why @DiggyV edited mine and ewens post yesterday instead of just answering if its such a simple answer as Lorian gave.

Also would like to know why @ewen lied about it as it obviously exists,so why deny the existence if its as it appears to be??

If its a case of people wanting their own subforums can I ask how many more exist as surely more people have took this opportunity up?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> Let me state quite publicly that l have no desire to join and will you STOP sending me invites, and how the fu*k you got @Tinytom to do that is TBH beyond me !


Well I am sorry... but after the pic you sent me involving the cucumber I thought that would be your kind of thing. :confused1:



Tinytom said:


> Ewen may have the picture buys it's MY intellectual property.
> 
> And I paid for the avocados.


I thought you'd be the one paying - ewen is such a skinflint.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Ewen may have the picture buys it's MY intellectual property.
> 
> And I paid for the avocados.





dtlv said:


> Well I am sorry... but after the pic you sent me involving the cucumber I thought that would be your kind of thing. :confused1:
> 
> I thought you'd be the one paying - ewen is such a skinflint.


I was PHOTOSHOPPED, I don't even like bloody cucumber !!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ewen said:


> How do you always know what I get up to on a weekend


Well after my cross-dressing fridays are over I spend the rest of the weekend stalking people... you are one of my favorites. You look so sweet when you sleep. mg:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'm still waiting for the reply.
> 
> In fact I want to know why @Diggy edited mine and ewens post yesterday instead of just answering if its such a simple answer as Lorian gave.
> 
> ...


I have respect for people's privacy so posting about private area's or private content imo should be kept within those "cyber" walls , the boss has answered the question .

It's xmas people should be happy not fighting/arguing/throwing mud at forum owners/mods as its those posts that are detrimental to any forum as its tiresome .

All im gonna say is I wish ukm a very happy holiday period .


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

ewen said:


> I have respect for people's privacy so posting about private area's or private content imo should be kept within those "cyber" walls , the boss has answered the question .
> 
> It's xmas people should be happy not fighting/arguing/throwing mud at forum owners/mods as its those posts that are detrimental to any forum as its tiresome .
> 
> All im gonna say is I wish ukm a very happy holiday period .


Im not arguing with anyone. I was annoyed with Diggy sticking his nose in but being completely off the mark,both him and Lorian know that.

Failir enough about keeping private things private,not an issue,and I remember how a private question from you to Tamara was published.

However you could have easily have said,yes the Velvet Lounge exists but that's all I'l say.

The fact you lied and then Diggy edited the post makes things seem worse then they actually are.

Everyone has secrets, what I don't expect is people to lie about it which you did and from what I can see ukm has tried covering till Lorians reply further up the post.

Another thing I don't appreciate is hypocrisy. Pointing the finger at certain members and raving on about being in a WhatsApp gang when you know full well you're in one yourself.

Whether people are to blame or not about the turn the forum has took is a different issue, but at least be man(or woman)enough to take responsibility for your actions when things have come up.

I'm 30years old and have always done so. Some people might not like my answer and others will, but end of the day you always know where you stand with me.

We're all to quick to shift blame in this country and a lot of dignity is lost with that.

Whether my actions are positive or negative one thing I refuse to lose is my dignity and self pride.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Im not arguing with anyone. I was annoyed with Diggy sticking his nose in but being completely off the mark,both him and Lorian know that.
> 
> Failir enough about keeping private things private,not an issue,and I remember how a private question from you to Tamara was published.
> 
> ...


I am going to let Lorian explain things to you but l ask this not as a mod but as a member.

Why do you think you have the right to know everything that goes on on this board and why do you think people should answer to you ?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Any cock pictures in this velvet lounge then or what?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Im not arguing with anyone. I was annoyed with Diggy sticking his nose in but being completely off the mark,both him and Lorian know that.
> 
> Failir enough about keeping private things private,not an issue,and I remember how a private question from you to Tamara was published.
> 
> ...


Please qoute you asking me if the velvet lounge exists and me saying no it doesn't .


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

tamara said:


> Any cock pictures in this velvet lounge then or what?


Probably, the name suggests some kind of sexual connotation.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am going to let Lorian explain things to you but l ask this not as a mod but as a member.
> 
> Why do you think you have the right to know everything that goes on on this board and why do you think people should answer to you ?


I don't and I would accept that as an answer. Hence why I Pm'd Lorian last week so others don't see.

As I didn't get an answer though when promised the next step,as one can't go further above @Lorian, is to post it on the main board to answer as I'd seen him reply to posts in the main forum.

Unfortunately a group of people with an I.Q that barely reaches double figures decided to ruin the thread,that was not my fault and should have been dealt with asap which it wasn't.

From Lorians answer you can see he was happy to answer and even said I raised valid points but things got pushed to the extent that you had to lock the thread and I couldn't carry on what would have been a grown ups discussion between me and the owner of the board.

If you chip in the reply from one of the mods who missed the point completely and started throwing names about(something i didnt do at all through my inital post)and I have even more of a valid reason to ask questions.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

ewen said:


> Please qoute you asking me if the velvet lounge exists and me saying no it doesn't .


Well he can't now can he cos both his and your post mentioning the vl was edited by a mod. He just told you that.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> I am going to let Lorian explain things to you but l ask this not as a mod but as a member.
> 
> Why do you think you have the right to know everything that goes on on this board and why do you think people should answer to you ?


Sound like a lot of people mardarsing because they believe they're not in the loop again!!

Don't see how it's any different to the PR, MA or the AL!

You all know about those yet don't go diggin for who's, what and whys !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I don't and I would accept that as an answer. Hence why I Pm'd Lorian last week so others don't see.
> 
> As I didn't get an answer though when promised the next step,as one can't go further above @Lorian, is to post it on the main board to answer as I'd seen him reply to posts in the main forum.
> 
> ...


But there are things that go on on this board that lots of people don't know anything about, and l am baffled as to why you have got such a bee in your bonnet about it ?

This place is meant to be a fun, enjoyable place where like minded people can communicate and share experience. If your not enjoying it then why not just stop posting ?

Your not going to change anything as there is nothing really to change, the board has and will run regardless of who is or isn't a member ( and l include myself in this ) and as and when it gets to the point it bugs me so much l need to pm Lorian l am out of here...


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Im not arguing with anyone. I was annoyed with Diggy sticking his nose in but being completely off the mark,both him and Lorian know that.
> 
> Failir enough about keeping private things private,not an issue,and I remember how a private question from you to Tamara was published.
> 
> ...


Am I the only one sick of hearing this now?

Less crying and moaning more lifting!


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> Am I the only one sick of hearing this now?
> 
> Less crying and moaning more lifting!


Here, here. Honestly I've tried staying out of this. But it's like listening to a bunch of 5 year olds in the playground. If you don't like what went down leave. If not get over it and start adding to the forum again. Instead of filling every thread with tears.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> *Sound like a lot of people mardarsing because they believe they're not in the loop again!! *
> 
> Don't see how it's any different to the PR, MA or the AL!
> 
> You all know about those yet don't go diggin for who's, what and whys !!!


I think it's just one person, no one else gives a fvck.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I think it's just one person, no one else gives a fvck.


Lol true...


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Am I the only one sick of hearing this now?
> 
> Less crying and moaning more lifting!


Sick of hearing what? I've never heard of this velvet lounge until now so I'm naturally curious about what it is and what goes on in there, is it male only like MA is it females only like PR is it male and female like the AL? We already have a mixed private room in AL where things of an adult nature can be discussed or things that members wouldn't want joe public to read so why the need for the secret squirrel club?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sc4mp0 said:


> The fact you lied and then Diggy edited the post makes things seem worse then they actually are.
> 
> Everyone has secrets, what I don't expect is people to lie about it which you did and from what I can see ukm has tried covering till Lorians reply further up the post.





Sc4mp0 said:


> From Lorians answer you can see he was happy to answer and even said I raised valid points but things got pushed to the extent that you had to lock the thread and I couldn't carry on what would have been a grown ups discussion between me and the owner of the board.


I understand why you are posting this, but you are being unfair to the Mods.

I mentioned previously that there are currently no clear guidelines for them. They frequently face on the spot decisions and need to act pro-actively. Sometimes that may mean erring on the side of caution and editing a post or locking a potentially problematic thread. When this happens I am almost always then tagged in the Mod Lounge for my input on how to proceed.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tamara said:


> Well he can't now can he cos both his and your post mentioning the vl was edited by a mod. He just told you that.


The posts did not exist in tge first place , iirc his was a back handed comment saying something like 'the velevet lounge crew will be along to back you up' or something along those lines , my reply was again something like "im sure they would if it were true" .

Thats not denying any private areas but its sure as fcuk denying im in any gang .

And why the fcuk should I tell crampy anything ?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Sound like a lot of people mardarsing because they believe they're not in the loop again!!
> 
> Don't see how it's any different to the PR, MA or the AL!
> 
> You all know about those yet don't go diggin for who's, what and whys !!!


I see your judgement of situations is excellent, please carry on.



Milky said:


> But there are things that go on on this board that lots of people don't know anything about, and l am baffled as to why you have got such a bee in your bonnet about it ?
> 
> This place is meant to be a fun, enjoyable place where like minded people can communicate and share experience. If your not enjoying it then why not just stop posting ?
> 
> Your not going to change anything as there is nothing really to change, the board has and will run regardless of who is or isn't a member ( and l include myself in this ) and as and when it gets to the point it bugs me so much l need to pm Lorian l am out of here...


There was no bee in my bonnet at all till yesterday. And if you think questioning things to improve life is wrong you should reevaluate things.

There has been turmoil on this forum recently and all I'm doing is bringing to light for Lorian some issues. Would you rather me bury the head in the sand like most and not question things which would lead to a case of "History repeats itself" which I believe had already happened.



sneeky_dave said:


> Am I the only one sick of hearing this now?
> 
> Less crying and moaning more lifting!


Cheers for the contribution. Why don't you start by practising what you preach? Stop moaning about such threads and go lift.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tamara said:


> Sick of hearing what? I've never heard of this velvet lounge until now so I'm naturally curious about what it is and what goes on in there, is it male only like MA is it females only like PR is it male and female like the AL? We already have a mixed private room in AL where things of an adult nature can be discussed or things that members wouldn't want joe public to read so why the need for the secret squirrel club?


So that joe public can not read it .


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I think it's just one person, no one else gives a fvck.


Tbh fella,whoever doesn't give a fvck can always look elsewhere or not reply.



mrssalvatore said:


> Lol true...


You can disagree with people you know,doesn't hurt once in a while.



Lorian said:


> I understand why you are posting this, but you are being unfair to the Mods.
> 
> I mentioned previously that there are currently no clear guidelines for them. They frequently face on the spot decisions and need to act pro-actively. Sometimes that may mean erring on the side of caution and editing a post or locking a potentially problematic thread. When this happens I am almost always then tagged in the Mod Lounge for my input on how to proceed.


And that's fine but they're asking questions and I'm answering. If they don't want to be put on the spot they can always abstain from threads and my questions.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Tbh fella,whoever doesn't give a fvck can always look elsewhere or not reply.
> 
> You can disagree with people you know,doesn't hurt once in a while.
> 
> And that's fine but they're asking questions and I'm answering. If they don't want to be put on the spot they can always abstain from threads and my questions.


Why disagree when your point was spot on?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

ewen said:


> The posts did not exist in tge first place , iirc his was a back handed comment saying something like 'the velevet lounge crew will be along to back you up' or something along those lines , my reply was again something like "im sure they would if it were true" .
> 
> Thats not denying any private areas but its sure as fcuk denying im in any gang .
> 
> And why the fcuk should I tell crampy anything ?


 I assume you wrote that sentence yourself didn't you?

Right so, Scamp said "sure your velvet crew will be along to back you up" you replied "I'm sure they would if it were true" (it being the velvet lounge) that is you denying the velvet lounge's existence you silly sausage.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I see your judgement of situations is excellent, please carry on.
> 
> There was no bee in my bonnet at all till yesterday. And if you think *questioning things to improve life is wrong *you should reevaluate things.
> 
> ...


So getting to the bottom of this will " improve your life " seriously ?

Your right l do need to " reevaluate " my life mate.

Seriously .......


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

ewen said:


> So that joe public can not read it .


Joe public being certain members of ukm then? We already have the adult lounge where discussions take place away from the main board and members of the public. So this velvet lounge must be for super special members then to talk about existing members privately? Are you a member?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tamara said:


> Joe public being certain members of ukm then? We already have the adult lounge where discussions take place away from the main board and members of the public. *So this velvet lounge must be for super special members then to talk about existing members privately*? Are you a member?


This is not allowed in any part of the forum, so no its not.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tamara said:


> I assume you wrote that sentence yourself didn't you?
> 
> Right so, Scamp said "sure your velvet crew will be along to back you up" you replied "I'm sure they would if it were true" (it being the velvet lounge) that is you denying the velvet lounge's existence you silly sausage.


Why wouldn't I have written it ?

It was ref to the gang/crew whatever the original term that was used .


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> So getting to the bottom of this will " improve your life " seriously ?
> 
> Your right l do need to " reevaluate " my life mate.
> 
> Seriously .......


Life of the forum is what I meant.

Its quite amusing that questions which have been seen from the main person as valid are actually being questioned themselves.

Does that not really ring alarm bells that you're on a different page to Lorian and his ideas about the forum?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

ewen said:


> Why wouldn't I have written it ?
> 
> It was ref to the gang/crew whatever the original term that was used .


Oh god, you said you didn't deny there was a private room. Yet your comments show exactly that, you denying its existence.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Life of the forum is what I meant.
> 
> Its quite amusing that questions which have been seen from the main person as valid are actually being questioned themselves.
> 
> Does that not really ring alarm bells that you're on a different page to Lorian and his ideas about the forum?


Yeah mate it really concerns me..... :lol:

Its his forum mate he does what ever the fu8k he wants with it, if that means getting rid of me and all the other mods, banning me and me never posting again then so fu*king what......

Do you really think my life will be so empty l will be begging to come back, give me a break :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tamara said:


> Joe public being certain members of ukm then? We already have the adult lounge where discussions take place away from the main board and members of the public. So this velvet lounge must be for super special members then to talk about existing members privately? Are you a member?


I'm respectful enough of other members to not discuss this or any content or any members .

If you have a problem speak to lorian .


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> This is not allowed in any part of the forum, so no its not.


So no where at all in this velvet lounge do any of the people in there talk about any existing members, is that 1 million percent correct?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tamara said:


> So no where at all in this velvet lounge do any of the people in there talk about any existing members, is that 1 million percent correct?


None of your business as you are not a member but l will answer, no it is not accepted in there..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tamara said:


> So no where at all in this velvet lounge do any of the people in there talk about any existing members, is that 1 million percent correct?


You're not special enough to be spoken of in there


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

ewen said:


> You're not special enough to be spoken of in there


Tell me where I asked if I was mentioned in the velvet lounge. I said existing members. It's ok I know you're a bit slow.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

With the OP answered and to stop anymore insults being thrown about and escalated, the thread is now closed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tamara said:


> Tell me where I asked if I was mentioned in the velvet lounge. I said existing members. It's ok I know you're a bit slow.


but you are an existing member?? and your calling him slow??


----------

